# Orijen puppy food



## broox159 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi, Im looking for a new food for my puppy, i checked the link to the the dog food annalysis website, and i looked at the Orijen large breed PUPPY food, but in the review it says its high in protein and might not be suitable for puppies!! how can this be??!!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

what breed of dog do you have first off? and how old is it?


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Depending on the breed of dog the food may or may not be a good choice. Many large breed and giant breeds dogs need a lower protein diet while they are growing (up to 18 months). This keeps them from growing to quickly and leading to joint and bone problems. Smaller breeds can usually handle more protein in their diet as puppies.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

ah you already know what i was getting at lol. great minds think alike! lol


----------



## broox159 (Sep 4, 2007)

hes a 3 month old Aylestone Bulldog. I understand what you are saying, but the food is specifically for large breed puppies....that i dont get?! Am i being dumb?


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

The best think would be to do the research. The joint and bone issues are actually due to the high calcium levels that come with most grainless food. Some can be as high as 3 or even 4 percent. I believe Orijen puppy has a calcium level of 1.4%. It is usually recommend for large breed puppies to get 1.2% calcium. I don't see this slight increase causing a problem with most dogs. But I am not a nutritionist. 

Some will say that the extra protein can put a strain on the dogs kidneys. I have also heard that puupies kidneys are not developed enough to deal with the extra protein. Protein can be converted for energy use or stored by the dog. It can also be expelled in the urine. However, some say that the extra work can exhaust the kidneys early. 

The dog would need to be extremely active in order to use that amount of protein. Most working dogs would do great on this food. I am considering the food for my 15 month dobe when he reaches two years old. At that point Dusk will be involved in a great deal more exercise than I allow him to enjoy now. He will be biking with me for 2 to 5 miles a day. Dusk already has enough problems holding weight as it is. I will still use the puppy food, since the calcium is lower than the adult.


----------

